# Free Shipping ?



## KZOR (18/2/17)

Was wondering at what point of sale does a buyer qualify for free shipping?
Think it is a R1000 but just want to make sure.


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/17)

R1500 I think.


----------



## BigGuy (18/2/17)

@KZOR hi its R1500 and the code is FREESHIPPING

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Always try tag the guys @KZOR... @Sir Vape @ET @BigGuy


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Always try tag the guys



Yea .... my bad. Thought i was in a private message box.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/2/17)

I have pm'd you  Also just give us a buzz. It's much quicker to get an answer than posting it here.


----------



## umzungu (21/2/17)

Since when has there been free shipping?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

I could not find it anywhere on their website. I was told about this by another forum member. I have placed a few orders over R1500 and included ekstra for shipping. In neither of those instances i was told that i did not have to pay for ekstra shipping.
I am not a happy chappy atm since i have spent alot of cash on this vendor.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## umzungu (21/2/17)

Yup me too. R3.5k order today. Paid shipping.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (21/2/17)

Umzungu please pm me on your next order and we will add a credit to your account. Like I explained to KZOR in the pm is we are busy with FREESHIPPING tab which is a little more complicated due to outlying area options and rates. We are in discussions with our courier for flat rate which we will then look at and implement the code across the board. The Freeshipping tab use to be there and was for overnight shipping option only. Within a week we had around 60 orders from outlying areas selecting the FREESHIPPING Tab even though it stated very clearly MAJOR CITY CENTRES ONLY. We tried it again and had to sit daily arguing with customers and then people telling us it should not be there and how are they suppose to know what outlying is. Some of these areas were in the region of R200 plus for shipping. We took the tab off due to this and have since used the code until we can sort it out so it's fair for everyone.

Kzor we just spoke and you did mentioned your previous order prior to this was below R1500 and you selected collection as shipping option. That went out. It should not have but it did. So you did get shipping there free. You asked above about the shipping code and we did reply to use FREESHIPPING which you didn't and used collection method again. Yes this was held back as we have a large number of clients from around the country sending their own courier to collect so it was put in the collection bags. I will arrange for this to go out first thing but like I said please in the future use the FREESHIPPING code.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

Sir Vape said:


> So you did get shipping there free.


You can subtract the shipping from one of my previous orders that made me qualify for free shipping but still payed because i never knew this option existed. Nowhere on your website is there a mention of this code. 



Sir Vape said:


> we did reply to use FREESHIPPING which you didn't


And as i stated i unfortunately forgot to use it but i sent you a pic of my previous order where i did not use it either but the package was sent to Cape Town as were all my other 10 previous orders. I am just wondering why you would not mention anything about this "FREESHIPPING" under the info section about shipping. I have created a few websites and i know it is not hard to just add info.



Sir Vape said:


> I will arrange for this to go out first thing


Thanks for this but PLEASE PLEASE let customers know about the option of free shipping since you have that feature in place. I would never have known about this if i did not enquire about it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (21/2/17)

KZOR said:


> You can subtract the shipping from one of my previous orders that made me qualify for free shipping but still payed because i never knew this option existed. Nowhere on your website is there a mention of this code.
> 
> 
> And as i stated i unfortunately forgot to use it but i sent you a pic of my previous order where i did not use it either but the package was sent to Cape Town as were all my other 10 previous orders. I am just wondering why you would not mention anything about this "FREESHIPPING" under the info section about shipping. I have created a few websites and i know it is not hard to just add info.
> ...




Thanks KZOR everything noted and we are busy with it and once it is sorted we will advertise it. Will get your shipment out in the morning first thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (22/2/17)

I erroneously chose collection last night & see they still sent my parcel, this morning!
Thank you @BigGuy & @Sir Vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

FREE SHIPPING is back! Great stuff!


----------



## shabbar (26/2/17)

KZOR said:


> I could not find it anywhere on their website. I was told about this by another forum member. I have placed a few orders over R1500 and included ekstra for shipping. In neither of those instances i was told that i did not have to pay for ekstra shipping.
> I am not a happy chappy atm since i have spent alot of cash on this vendor.




Can relate. Ordered my gpriv and some other goodies a month or so back and paid for shipping. Emailed the sirs and have not ever heard back .


----------



## BigGuy (27/2/17)

@shabbar we have always had free shipping, our current website does not allow us to auto populate it hence the code FREESHIPPING to be used. Please can you tell me which email you emailed so that we can see why you did not get a response. Also please feel free to phone us or whatsapp us as the turn around on a answer is a lot quicker.

regards


----------



## shabbar (27/2/17)

BigGuy said:


> @shabbar we have always had free shipping, our current website does not allow us to auto populate it hence the code FREESHIPPING to be used. Please can you tell me which email you emailed so that we can see why you did not get a response. Also please feel free to phone us or whatsapp us as the turn around on a answer is a lot quicker.
> 
> regards



it was sent to info@sirvape.co.za. 2 emails were sent and haven't received any feed back to date.


----------



## BigGuy (28/2/17)

@shabbar please could you forward those emails to craig@sirvape.co.za please so i can track them down.


----------



## shabbar (28/2/17)

BigGuy said:


> @shabbar please could you forward those emails to craig@sirvape.co.za please so i can track them down.



Done


----------



## BigGuy (1/3/17)

@shabbar Kewl got them ignore my mail i was trying to figure out what these mails were about.


----------

